# BWrag's Training Log



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

HI 

My name is Blake I start off in the transformation contest. And Since that log keep me on track I decided to continue over here. So hopefully Ill meet some new people to help keep me on track and I can return the favor. Ill will post my before and after pics below


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 18, 2011)

wow great transformation man

here for the ride 

gl


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome work!  glad to get a preview from the contest!  

Keep on rocking bro!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn dude. That's a transformation for sure.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

THank yall, Im not done yet. gona cut till atleast september


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> THank yall, Im not done yet. gona cut till atleast september


 
from the looks of it you have a good idea of what to do


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

You're cutting more? Damn.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You're cutting more? Damn.


 

Yea not at the expense of muscle though. As long as my numbers in the weight room keep going up Ill keep cutting, but once I start getting weaker Ill start adding in more calories (carbs) to diet. Im going to add 40 grams of dextrose pwo anyways where before was doing no carbs pwo.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Yea not at the expense of muscle though. As long as my numbers in the weight room keep going up Ill keep cutting, but once I start getting weaker Ill start adding in more calories (carbs) to diet. Im going to add 40 grams of dextrose pwo anyways where before was doing no carbs pwo.


 

You're crazy bro. No carbs PWO? That's when your body eats them up. But hey, whatever you're doing is working! Keep it up. 

What kinda cycle are you doing?


----------



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

I was on test 300/week. and tren 400/week, with 1st 6 weeks on winny 50/day. Now off but going to start IGF des. Also going to scale back traing.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

*7-18-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 20 grams peptopro
MEAL2 20 grams peptopro
MEAL3 20 grams peptopro
Meal 4 20 grams peptopro
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop whey isolate, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dextrose
MEAL6 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien


*CARDIO*
pre breakfast Treadmill 1hr@ 3mph incline 4

*WEIGHTS*
Bench 345x10
Incline 275x10
Dips 105x10
rear cable flys 65x10
DB lat raise 32x10
Rope press-downs 180x10
rev press-down/arm 60x10
Cable crunches 8Px30


----------



## x~factor (Jul 18, 2011)

I almost called bullshit on the 'before and after' pictures. It looks unreal, god damn!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 18, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I almost called bullshit on the 'before and after' pictures. It looks unreal, god damn!




Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Hell (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude those pics are UNREAL!!!  I dont see anybody beating you man!!   Where you are at right is about how i picture myself at my final goal!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy SHIT bro amazing job!! Good for you!


----------



## carmineb (Jul 19, 2011)

I cant say I am surprised at your transformation , you gave us a hint when you posted a mid challenge pic and you had completely changed how you looked , for me anyway, by that time but shit man, how the heck did you get your waist so FLAT!!!   Amazing job.....

major congratulations on it


----------



## bwrag (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell said:


> Dude those pics are UNREAL!!! I dont see anybody beating you man!! Where you are at right is about how i picture myself at my final goal!!


 

Thanks bro, I appreciate it Im sure youll be shredded to the bone when Mexico time arrives.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Holy SHIT bro amazing job!! Good for you!


 

Thanks latsky your pics are awsome aswell


----------



## bwrag (Jul 19, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I cant say I am surprised at your transformation , you gave us a hint when you posted a mid challenge pic and you had completely changed how you looked , for me anyway, by that time but shit man, how the heck did you get your waist so FLAT!!! Amazing job.....
> 
> major congratulations on it


 

Thanks carmine, lots of boring ass chicken and eggs.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 19, 2011)

*7-19-2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 2 scoops wpi, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 8 oz turkey, 1 sausage
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1scoop wpi, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dextrose
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casein, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 1 hr @3mph w/ 4% inc. 4mph every 5 min

*WEIGHTS
*BB Rows 325x10
DB Rows 175x10
chinups 10 w/ BW+5
one arm pulldowns 9Px10
Prone Inc. DB rows 65x16
standing ham. curls 100x10
stiffleg 135x10
hyperextension bwx10
leg raise 20

Trying to incorporate a few lowback things to help get back on track. I MISS DEADLIFTING.


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 19, 2011)

Great job bro I'm tryna get there too


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bwrag (Jul 20, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Great job bro I'm tryna get there too


 

Its not hard just boring, Im still new at this but if there is anything I can do to help just let me know.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 20, 2011)

curt I love some tommyboy


----------



## bwrag (Jul 20, 2011)

*7-20-2011

DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 2 scoops wpi, 1 tbsp PB
Meal4 6.25 OZ Chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 2 scoop wpi, 40 grams dextrose
Meal 5 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 scoop wpi, 1 tbsp PB, 2 TBSp cool whip

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 60 min @3mph&4%incline 4.1 every 5 min for 1 min
*
WEIGHTS
*
Hack Squats 225x10
leg extension 125x21

superset
DB curl 55x8
A bar pressdowns 225x10

Inc DB curl 37x10
cable overhead extensions 60x10

BB curl 100x10
tricep dips 90x10

calf raises 200x30
Neck extensions 52x10


----------



## jagbender (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks good.  when you heading to Hawaii?


----------



## bwrag (Jul 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Looks good. when you heading to Hawaii?


 

I wish. Im not going to Hawaii


----------



## bwrag (Jul 22, 2011)

*7-22-2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6 oz chicken, 1 oz peanuts
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop whey isolate, 1 scoop micellar casien
Meal3 30 bonless wings from wingstop
MEAL5 7 OZ sirlon
*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 1 hr @ 3 mph w/ 4% inc. 4.3 every 5 min

*WEIGHTS
*
Seated barbell press 240x10
Seated DB press 105x10
front raises 20x10
lat raise 35x10
crossovers 80x10
inc DB Press 130x10
decline crunchs 25lbs x32


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I wish. Im not going to Hawaii


 
Oops my bad  Someone else.  


I got to go there about 15 years ago  it was awesome


----------



## bwrag (Jul 22, 2011)

yea I just got back from cruise jamaica, grand caymen, cozmel. Fun but took a toll on my liver for sure


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 22, 2011)

30 boneless wings. Dear god you're a beast.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 30 boneless wings. Dear god you're a beast.


 

hungry and they were good, usually wait for sundays to go nuts on food. But I was hungry.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 22, 2011)

*7-22-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47grams almonds
MEAL3 s coops wpi, 1 tbsp pb
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop whey isolate, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 7 oz chicken 6 tbsp mayo, 3 boiled eggs

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 60min@30mph w/3%inc 4.3mph every 5 min for 1 min

*Weights
*Cable rows stack+45x10
Close pulldowns stack+25x10

Superset the 4 following
    Prone inc db flys 45x10
    Prone inc front raises 20x10 
    prone inc db shrugs 65x31
    Prone inc DB shrug hold 65

Hammer curls 87x10
Precher Db curls 35x10
Tbar rows 180x10
rev. hypers bwx10
Fat bar shrugs 280x10

trying to bring my low back in slowly


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

Low back can be a real pain.  I really have to watch mine! 

Just picked up some egg whites tonight! 

Prolly gonna get some smelly gas tho!


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 22, 2011)

bwrag said:


> *7-22-2011*
> 
> *DIET*
> MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
> ...



Are you injured?


----------



## bwrag (Jul 23, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Are you injured?




yea was on my third warmupset for deadlifts hit a few reps with 495 then somthing in my low back got fucked, thats why you wont see squats or deads in my workout. Tried stiffleg the other day was ok but only used 135


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 24, 2011)

That blows man hopefully you don't have to many probs trying to build it back up


----------



## Hell (Jul 24, 2011)

How much you weighing now a days?

I know low back pain sucks, deads @ 445 did the same to me....Gonna take a 2 months off from them and see......


----------



## jagbender (Jul 24, 2011)

you guys are doing awesome deads!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW, Congrats to you!  Amazing job!


----------



## bwrag (Jul 25, 2011)

Hell said:


> How much you weighing now a days?
> 
> I know low back pain sucks, deads @ 445 did the same to me....Gonna take a 2 months off from them and see......


 

229 this morning, but yesterday was my cheat day, so burgers fries, pizzas, ice cream, burritos, taco, etc.... I ate a ton. Today is my usual monday liquid only day so all of that and some more should strip off by tomorrow. yea not sure when I'm going to put them back in maybe this winter if I do some deca. Sucks to cause I was 15lbs from a 600 lb pr


----------



## carmineb (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a question for ya bwrag....  your transformation is incredible, you really cut up good.....  I am sure none of us can stay and keep that year round of course...   Where does your body like to live as far as bf% ?  I am thking , shit, I lose the rest of my weight and how hard is it going to be to stay at that bf %, I am guessing 12% is probably a good athletic place to live most of the year and only reduce that for contests or in cycles....


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I have a question for ya bwrag....  your transformation is incredible, you really cut up good.....  I am sure none of us can stay and keep that year round of course...   Where does your body like to live as far as bf% ?  I am thking , shit, I lose the rest of my weight and how hard is it going to be to stay at that bf %, I am guessing 12% is probably a good athletic place to live most of the year and only reduce that for contests or in cycles....



I agree 12% is a good place, it probaly wont be as hard as you think  keeping lean, just look back at before photos for motivation. I have and  as I'm sure you have to have seen how easy it is to eat clean. I think as long as we eat good most of the time and have a break once or twice a week for santity ywe will have no problem staying lean. Just take monthly picures and put the progessivly side by side to make sure your always heading in the right direction, also staying on the boards and listing our diet and workouts will hold us accountable and make i easier


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I agree 12% is a good place, it probaly wont be as hard as you think  keeping lean, just look back at before photos for motivation. I have and  as I'm sure you have to have seen how easy it is to eat clean. I think as long as we eat good most of the time and have a break once or twice a week for santity ywe will have no problem staying lean. Just take monthly picures and put the progessivly side by side to make sure your always heading in the right direction, also staying on the boards and listing our diet and workouts will hold us accountable and make i easier


Great advice bro. You are right about eating clean. now that ive made that change I really dont have the urge to pig out on junk. the look and feel of getting in shape is great. Getting there sucks so Id rather jsut keep it clean lol!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video





Amazing transformation dude! Wow.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Amazing transformation dude! Wow.


 

Thanks


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> yea was on my third warmupset for deadlifts hit a few reps with 495 then somthing in my low back got fucked, thats why you wont see squats or deads in my workout. Tried stiffleg the other day was ok but only used 135


Too much back and not enough legs perhaps? I'm assuming you pull conventional.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Too much back and not enough legs perhaps? I'm assuming you pull conventional.


 

Yea I was just off and tweaked it, but your probaly right I was warming up and form wasnt on my mind


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

*7-25-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 20 grams peptopro
MEAL2 20 grams peptopro
MEAL3 20 grams peptopro
Meal4 20 grams peptopro
Meal5 20 grams peptopro
INTRA 20 grams hydro whey
Post 20 grams hydro whey, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL6 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast Treadmill 1hr@ 3mph incline 4, 4.4mph every 5min for 1min


*WEIGHTS*
Dropsets
Bench 315x10,225x10,135x10
Incline 275x7,225x3,135x7
Dips 135x7,90x6,45x5
rear cable flys 75x10,50x10,25x10
DB lat raise 35x6,30x6,15x10
Rope press-downs 280x10,135x10,90x10
rev press-down/arm 75x3,50x10,25x10
Cable crunches 9Px30


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

*7-26-2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 2 scoops wpi,1tbsp PB
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casein, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 1 hr @3mph w/ 4% inc. 4.5mph every 5 min for 1min



*WEIGHTS
dropsets
*BB Rows 325x10,235x10,145x10
DB Rows 175x10,65x12,35x10
chinups +25x5,+10x3,bwx2
one arm pulldowns 9Px6,6Px10,3Px10
Prone Inc. DB rows 65x17, 45x6,25x7
standing hamstring curl 100x10,75x10,50x10
stiffleg 145x10
hyperextensions 5x10
leg raise 21


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Yea I was just off and tweaked it, but your probaly right I was warming up and form wasnt on my mind



Yep, I've seen in before. Head up, butt down, push your feet through the floor, every time.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 26, 2011)

lynnlynn said:


> Yep, I've seen in before. Head up, butt down, push your feet through the floor, every time.



I'll be back at it soon I hope


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 26, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I'll be back at it soon I hope


Soon sure, just don't push on it too hard. From what I've seen low back stuff is one of those things you really just have to let heal. It might feel better but then one tweak and you are worse off than where you started.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 27, 2011)

just take it easy bwrag....  I am going back to deads and starting lighter thru a 4 week period and I am only starting off with romanian or partial, down just below the knee and back up, (for now)


----------



## bwrag (Jul 27, 2011)

*7-27-2011

DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 2 scoops wpi, 1 tbsp PB
Meal4 2 scoops wpi, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro,40 grams dextrose
Meal 5 2 scoop micellar casien, 1 scoop wpi, 1 tbsp PB, 2 TBSp cool whip

*CARDIO*
*
WEIGHTS
*
Dropsets

Hack Squats 225x10,135x10,45x10
leg extension 125x10,75x10,50x10
DB curl 50x10,30x10,20x10
A bar pressdowns 225x10,135x10,90x10
Inc DB curl 35x10,25x10,15x10
cable overhead extensions 75x10,50x10,25x10
BB curl 105x10,85x5,65x5
tricep dips bwx25
calf raises 210x30

diet got off a bit, and sleep in late so no cardio but got 10.5 hrs of sleep wish I could get that every night


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

10.5 of sleep!  Glorious! 

Absolutley glorious


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> 10.5 of sleep!  Glorious!
> 
> Absolutley glorious



Reminds me of the days before these kids lol


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, I could use that kind of sleep too.. 

Are those old-school hack squats or like a or a machine? I've always had a hard time getting those past my fat ass.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 28, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Yeah, I could use that kind of sleep too..
> 
> Are those old-school hack squats or like a or a machine? I've always had a hard time getting those past my fat ass.


 

hack squat machine from probaly the 80's. Its hard as shit I also put a 6 inch platform on foot deck so I have to go 6 inchs lower before it stops at bottom, and I touch the bottom every rep. Quads are on fire today


----------



## bwrag (Jul 28, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Reminds me of the days before these kids lol


 
no kids but my dogs wake me up alot.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 28, 2011)

its amazing how they(dogs) become so much of a part of the family. Awesome transformation man, nice symetry


----------



## bwrag (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea mine are spoiled. Wish I had there life


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 28, 2011)

bwrag said:


> hack squat machine from probaly the 80's. Its hard as shit I also put a 6 inch platform on foot deck so I have to go 6 inchs lower before it stops at bottom, and I touch the bottom every rep. Quads are on fire today




Nice, I love those machines. Had one in the gym way back in high school. Well done.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks bud. It's a killer in a good way though


----------



## bwrag (Jul 28, 2011)

*7-28-2011
 
Today was shit I hauled hay most of the day and had nothing left in weightroom

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6 oz chicken, 1 oz peanuts
meal3 2 scoops wpi, 1 tbsp pb
meal 4 1 scoop wpi, 1 tbsp pb
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp pb, 2 tbsp cool whip
*
CARDIO*

pre breakfast 1 hr @ 3 mph w/ 4% inc. 4.6 every 5 min for 1 min

*WEIGHTS
*
dropsets
Seated barbell press 225x10,135x10,45x10
Seated DB press 65x6
front raises 20x10,15x0,10x10
lat raise 20x10,15x10,10x10
crossovers 75x5,50x10,25x10
inc DB Press 65x15
decline crunchs 25lbs x33


223 when I woke this morning, so still losing some weight even after adding pwo carbs and creatine


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Yea mine are spoiled. Wish I had there life



You mean spending all day eating and sleeping, plus being able to lick your own balls when you want?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> You mean spending all day eating and sleeping, plus being able to lick your own balls when you want?


----------



## carmineb (Jul 28, 2011)

bwrag said:


> *7-28-2011*
> 
> *Today was shit I hauled hay most of the day and had nothing left in weightroom*
> 
> ...


 

you kidding me.. hauling hay takes shoulders back traps, core doesnt it?  You did like a sgtrongman workout all day long, then went to the gym and did your regular routine.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 29, 2011)

carmineb said:


> you kidding me.. hauling hay takes shoulders back traps, core doesnt it?  You did like a sgtrongman workout all day long, then went to the gym and did your regular routine.




yep woke up early this morning for cardio went and got on the scale it said 219, I said fuck cardio. There is no way Im running around under 220. New plan do cardio mon-fri unless under 220.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

carmineb said:


> you kidding me.. hauling hay takes shoulders back traps, core doesnt it?  You did like a sgtrongman workout all day long, then went to the gym and did your regular routine.




Hell yeah he did. And he pressed more overhead than I can bench right now. Another awesome session.


----------



## bwrag (Jul 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Hell yeah he did. And he pressed more overhead than I can bench right now. Another awesome session.


 

Thanks MC my shoulders have always been a strong point, but they where pretty fried


----------



## lynnlynn (Jul 29, 2011)

bwrag said:


> yep woke up early this morning for cardio went and got on the scale it said 219, I said fuck cardio. There is no way Im running around under 220. New plan do cardio mon-fri unless under 220.



How about a few shots of olive oil? It's a trick Built taught me. Quick way to add cals.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

Well went camping this weekend went from 219 on friday to 234 this morning. Most will strip off today on my protein only mondays.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

All that beer!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> All that beer!


 

whiskey moonshine, and junkfood. but Im back on my typical diet this morning so no worries


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Camping in that heat woulda killed me!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

MOst of my time was spent floating in the lake or wakeboarding. Still hot though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

bwrag said:


> MOst of my time was spent floating in the lake or wakeboarding. Still hot though.


 
Great back and core workout there.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 1, 2011)

*8-1-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 20 grams peptopro
MEAL2 20 grams peptopro
MEAL3 20 grams peptopro
Meal4 20 grams peptopro
Meal5 20 grams peptopro
INTRA 20 grams hydro whey
Post 20 grams hydro whey, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL6 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast Treadmill 1hr@ 3mph incline 4, 4.6mph every 5min for 1min


*WEIGHTS*

*rest-pause to 10 total reps*

Bench 380x4,3,1,1,1
Incline 305x7,3
Dips 115x10
rear cable flys 72x10
DB lat raise 35x10
Rope press-downs 200x10
rev press-down/arm 65x10
Cable crunches 10Px30

Still a little tired from weekend but decent workout, left chest is still bothering me while benching


----------



## x~factor (Aug 1, 2011)

bwrag said:


> MEAL1 20 grams peptopro
> MEAL2 20 grams peptopro
> MEAL3 20 grams peptopro
> Meal4 20 grams peptopro
> ...




Where do you get your peptopro? How do you like it?


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 1, 2011)

I was gonna ask the same^^


----------



## bwrag (Aug 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Where do you get your peptopro? How do you like it?




I buy it from trueprotein.com. Its a little expensive but very good, suppose to be the fastest absorption rate of any protein. I buy the lemon lime or citrus lemonade and it tast like gatorade, grape is good also.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuck it's fruit flavored? I could use a change up from the milk style stuff I've been using. I'm starting to get burnt out on protein.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 2, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I buy it from trueprotein.com. Its a little expensive but very good, suppose to be the fastest absorption rate of any protein. I buy the lemon lime or citrus lemonade and it tast like gatorade, grape is good also.



Thanks! You're right about being expensive! With shipping to NJ, its $40 for 1-lb bag!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 2, 2011)

Primordial Performance has it also


----------



## bwrag (Aug 2, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Fuck it's fruit flavored? I could use a change up from the milk style stuff I've been using. I'm starting to get burnt out on protein.


 

syntrax has alot of diffrent flavors in there nectar series. THe chocolate truffel and cappacino are awsome.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 2, 2011)

*8-2-2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 scoops wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1tbsp PB
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casein, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 1 hr @3mph w/ 4% inc. 4.7mph every 5 min for 1min



*WEIGHTS

Rest pause to 10 reps


*BB Rows 360x6,4
DB Rows 205x3,7( had to put straps on to finish)
wide grip chins bw x 8,2
one arm pulldowns 10Px8,2
Prone Inc. DB rows 65x18
standing hamstring curl 115x8,2
stiffleg 155x10
hyperextensions 10lbsx10
leg raise 22

I prefer not to use straps but just could hold DB without them


----------



## carmineb (Aug 2, 2011)

luvin the rest pause you are doing....


----------



## squigader (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing work man! How long have you been training?


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

carmineb said:


> luvin the rest pause you are doing....




Its def. a change I rotating between HIT, RP, Dropsets, and straight sets evry week


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

squigader said:


> Amazing work man! How long have you been training?




Thanks I started lifting when I was around 16 so 11 years now


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn dude, you're a beast. Nice numbers.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

*7-20-2011

DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp PB
Meal4 6.25 OZ Chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi,1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dextrose
Meal 5 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 scoop wpi, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
weighed 222 and was tired so said screw it
*
WEIGHTS

**Rest Pause to ten reps*

Hack Squats 250x5,3,2
leg extension 150x23 (cant put enough weight on it so high repping it)
DB curl 55x10
A bar pressdowns 250x7,3
Inc DB curl 45x6,3,1
cable overhead extensions 80x10
BB curl 115x8,2
tricep dips 135x10
calf raises 220x30
Neck extensions 57x10


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Damn dude, you're a beast. Nice numbers.


Thanks


----------



## bwrag (Aug 3, 2011)

had some ribs also tonight was starving and had a rack left from saturday, but only ate half the rack. It was worth it


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

bwrag said:


> had some ribs also tonight was starving and had a rack left from saturday, but only ate half the rack. It was worth it


 

Love me some ribs!

Eating only half a rack  now that's control!


----------



## squigader (Aug 3, 2011)

Once again, amazing progress.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 3, 2011)

Ribbbbbbssssss (homer Simpson voice)


----------



## bwrag (Aug 6, 2011)

*8-5-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47grams almonds
MEAL3 2scoops wpi, 1 tbsp pb
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop whey isolate, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 1lb snowcrab legs, 15 shrimp
*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 60min@30mph w/3%inc 4.9mph every 5 min for 1 min

*Weights
Rest PAuse to 10 reps

*Cable rows stack+70x7,3
Close pulldowns stack+50x5,4,1
Prone inc db flys 50x10
    Prone inc front raises 25x10 
    prone inc db shrugs 65x32
    Prone inc DB shrug hold 65
Hammer curls 95x7,3
Precher Db curls 45x6,4,1
Tbar rows 205x10
rev. hypers bw+5x10
Fat bar shrugs 290x10


heading to lake today but going to leave the alchol out this weekend


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 6, 2011)

Have fun bro!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 6, 2011)

WoW  you are seriously hitting it HARD!!!!!

GREAT JOB....

will be working out as guest at gym while travelling so i will see what kind of trouble I can get into while there


----------



## g4000 (Aug 7, 2011)

dang man thanks for the influence! your transformation is incredible!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Have fun bro!


 
Thanks



carmineb said:


> WoW you are seriously hitting it HARD!!!!!
> 
> GREAT JOB....
> 
> will be working out as guest at gym while travelling so i will see what kind of trouble I can get into while there


 
It always nice to change things up and traveling is fun. 




g4000 said:


> dang man thanks for the influence! your transformation is incredible!


 

Thanks g4000


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

bwrag said:


> *8-5-2011*
> 
> *DIET*
> MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
> ...


 

It is almost impossible for me to lose fat and drink any alcohol.  
been off the stuff since January


----------



## vannesb (Aug 8, 2011)

bwrag said:


> HI
> 
> My name is Blake I start off in the transformation contest. And Since that log keep me on track I decided to continue over here. So hopefully Ill meet some new people to help keep me on track and I can return the favor. Ill will post my before and after pics below


 Very impressive how long of peiord in those pics?


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 8, 2011)

Christ!! What a transformation 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

vannesb said:


> Very impressive how long of peiord in those pics?


 
12 weeks



keith1569 said:


> Christ!! What a transformation
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


 
Thanks


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> It is almost impossible for me to lose fat and drink any alcohol.
> been off the stuff since January


 


I try and limit to one day a week I like beer and whiskey to much.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to drinkl some bourbon in my days  Favorite all tiome best bourbon 

Booker's hands down sippin bourbon 

BourbonEnthusiast.com • Bourbon Reviews • Booker's


----------



## vannesb (Aug 8, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
WOW!! Thought I had good results but compared to you no way!  Awesome man!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I used to drinkl some bourbon in my days  Favorite all tiome best bourbon
> 
> Booker's hands down sippin bourbon
> 
> BourbonEnthusiast.com • Bourbon Reviews • Booker's





I will be trying thanks


----------



## bwrag (Aug 8, 2011)

*8-8-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 20 grams peptopro
MEAL2 20 grams peptopro
MEAL3 20 grams peptopro
Meal4 20 grams peptopro
Meal5 20 grams peptopro
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL6 chili 

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast Treadmill 1/2hr@ 3.5mph incline 4


*WEIGHTS*

*straight sets 70% 10 rep max*

Bench 3x10@240
Incline 3x10@190
Dips 3x10@75
rear cable flys 3x10@45
DB lat raise 3x10@20
Rope press-downs 3x10@180
rev press-down/arm 3x10@40
Cable crunches 11Px23

up the volume down the intensity for this week good pump


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Love the pump. Nice session!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats on your win!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Love the pump. Nice session!


 
yea tendons and ligs feel better not going so heavy



Curt James said:


> Congratulations!


 
Thanks curt



bigcruz said:


> Congrats on your win!!


 

Thanks big cruz


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice win bro!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Nice win bro!!


 


Thanks latsky


----------



## bwrag (Aug 9, 2011)

*8-2-2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 scoops wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1tbsp PB
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 chilli

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 1/2 hr @3.5mph w/ 4% inc



*WEIGHTS

straight sets 70% of 10 rep max


*BB Rows 3x10@225
DB Rows 3x10@125
wide grip chins 3x4@bw
one arm pulldowns 3x10@6P
Prone Inc. DB rows 65x19
standing hamstring curl 3x10@75
stiffleg 3x10@135
hyperextensions 15lbsx10
leg raise 23


----------



## bwrag (Aug 10, 2011)

*8-10-2011

DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp PB
Meal4 2 SCOOP PROTIEN
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi,1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dextrose
Meal 5 8 oz chicken, 1 alvacado

*CARDIO*
0
*
WEIGHTS

**straight sets 70% of 10 rep max*

Hack Squats 3x10@160
leg extension 3x20@125
DB curl 3x10@35
A bar pressdowns 3x10@160
Inc DB curl 3x10@25
cable overhead extensions 3x10@45
BB curl 3x10@70
kickbacks 3x10@25
calf raises 225x30
Neck extensions 3x10@35


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats on the win. You look unreal!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I will be trying thanks


 
Bring your wallet  it is about 50.00 a 750ml! 

worth it though! 

How are you handling all the fame!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 15, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Bring your wallet  it is about 50.00 a 750ml!
> 
> worth it though!
> 
> How are you handling all the fame!




bought it drank it its pretty good but stout as hell


----------



## bwrag (Aug 15, 2011)

*8-12-2011*
straight set with 70% of ten rep max

Seated barbell press 3x10@170
Seated DB press 3x10@75
front raises 3x10@20
lat raise 3x10@25
crossovers 3x10@55
inc DB Press 3x10@95
decline crunchs 25lbs x34


----------



## bwrag (Aug 15, 2011)

*8-13-2011
Weights
straights set with 70%of 10 rep max

*Cable rows 3x10@17P
Close pulldowns 3x10@15P
Prone inc db flys 3x10@30
    Prone inc front raises 3x10@15
    prone inc db shrugs 3x15@65
    Prone inc DB shrug hold 3@65
Hammer curls 3x10@60
Precher Db curls 3x10@25
Tbar rows 3x10@135
rev. hypers 3x10@bw
Fat bar shrugs 3x10@200


----------



## bwrag (Aug 15, 2011)

*8-15-2011*
 straight set

*DIET*
shit


*CARDIO

o
* 
*WEIGHTS*
Bench 350x8
Incline 280x10
Dips 110x10
rear cable flys 70x10
DB lat raise 35x10
Rope press-downs 185x10
rev press-down/arm 62x10
Cable crunches 11Px18


----------



## bwrag (Aug 16, 2011)

*8-16**-2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 2 scoops wpi, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 tbsp wpi, 1tbsp micellar casien, 1 tbsp pb
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1scoop wpi, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dextrose
MEAL5 undecided

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast 1/2 hr @3mph w/ 4% inc. 6mph every 5 min for 1 min

*WEIGHTS
*BB Rows 330x10
DB Rows 205x3 w/o straps 8 with
wide grip chinups bwx9
one arm pulldowns 10Px5
Prone Inc. DB rows 65x20
standing ham. curls 105x10
stiffleg 155x10
hyperextension 20x10
leg raise 24


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

What's the wpi?


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

whey protein isolate. I use syntrax nectar expensive but really good tasting


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 17, 2011)

Nectar is pretty good. It's nice to switch it up to the fruity drinks you can mix with water. They foam up pretty bad though.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Nectar is pretty good. It's nice to switch it up to the fruity drinks you can mix with water. They foam up pretty bad though.


 
i use there chocolate truffel, vinilla bean, and cappaccino


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

*In a few days I will be trying EP's Follistatin 344 1mg. I will be running no other peptides. I will take begining baseline pics and measurements. I will not change my diet or anything. So if you have been intrested in this peptide check it out. I will make a log under the research section. I will post link when I strat it so you can check it out.*


----------



## bwrag (Aug 17, 2011)

*8-17-2011

DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp PB
Meal4 6.25 OZ Chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 2 scoop wpi, 40 grams dextrose
Meal 5 8 oz chicken

*CARDIO*
0
*
WEIGHTS
*
Hack Squats 230x10
leg extension 150x24
DB curl 55x10
A bar pressdowns 230x10
Inc DB curl 40x10
cable overhead extensions 62x10
BB curl 105x10
tricep dips 135x10
calf raises 235x30
Neck extensions 55x10


----------



## carmineb (Aug 17, 2011)

been away back on track, Hmmm  follistatin sounds good, just read up on it....  be interesting to see how it goes....


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn bro, that's some serious rowing. Nice sessions. And are you doing the dips on a machine?


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

carmineb said:


> been away back on track, Hmmm follistatin sounds good, just read up on it.... be interesting to see how it goes....


 

time will tell with the folli hopefully start tomorrow


----------



## bwrag (Aug 18, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Damn bro, that's some serious rowing. Nice sessions. And are you doing the dips on a machine?


 

thanks, dips on mondays are on a dip stand (homemade). and dips on wed. are between 2 benchs. I lift at home so not many machines.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 19, 2011)

*8-18-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6 oz chicken, 47 grams almonds
meal3 10 oz grilled chicken
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
MEAL5 80z grilled chicken
*CARDIO*

0
*WEIGHTS*

Seated barbell press 245x8
front raises 30x10
lat raise 27x10
crossovers 82x10
INC DB press 135x7
decline crunchs 25lbs x34


----------



## lynnlynn (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats on the win! I'm also a big fan of Nectar.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 22, 2011)

*8-22-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 4 eggs, 1 cup egg whites
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 2 tbsp PB
Meal4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
 INTRA 20 grams hydro whey
Post 20 grams hydro whey, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
pre breakfast Treadmill 1/2hr@ 3.6mph incline 4

*WEIGHTS*
Dropsets
Bench 325x10,235x10,145x10
Incline 275x7,225x7,135x10
Dips 135x7,90x5,45x6
rear cable flys 77x10,52x10,27x10
DB lat raise 45x7,30x10,15x10
Rope press-downs 185x10,140x10,95x10
rev press-down/arm 75x6,52x10,27x10
Cable crunches 11Px21


----------



## Hell (Aug 22, 2011)

Still killing it dude....Good Shit!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

Hell said:


> Still killing it dude....Good Shit!!


 

Im trying waiting for winter to put on some mass


----------



## bwrag (Aug 23, 2011)

*8-23-2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 8 OZ ground beef
MEAL3 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 2tbsp PB
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 2 scoop wpi, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casein, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*
0



*WEIGHTS
dropsets
*BB Rows 295x10,245x10,155x10
DB Rows 205x3wo/straps-9w/straps,65x13,45x10
wide grip chinups bw 4,4,4
one arm pulldowns 9Px10,6Px10,3Px10
Prone Inc. DB rows 65x21, 45x7,30x6
standing hamstring curl 105x10,80x10,55x10
stiffleg 195x10,145x10,95x10
hyperextensions 25x10
leg raise 17

started folli today and log in research section


----------



## Getbig2 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Bwrag, first of all congrats on you transformation man, that was unreal! I was reading you journal log and its great man, but I was wondering what did your AAS cycle look like? What were you cycling and for how long, dosages, etc? Thanks for your time!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

Getbig2 said:


> Hey Bwrag, first of all congrats on you transformation man, that was unreal! I was reading you journal log and its great man, but I was wondering what did your AAS cycle look like? What were you cycling and for how long, dosages, etc? Thanks for your time!




PM'd you


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey brother looking strong as usual lol!!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hey brother looking strong as usual lol!!


 ''Thanks hows your training coming along


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

bwrag said:


> ''Thanks hows your training coming along


Really good I actually decided to do a level 1 show oct 29 so im back to the diet and cardio lol. After the challenge i went back up to 245 lol so I gt some work to do!! You are a great inspiration bro.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Good shit dlat. I hope it works out. Are you going to make a log up to the contest along with pics from it? That'd be cool!! 

Bwrag, I used the apple nectar and it was okay. I might try the different flavors. I need something at work that tastes good plain because I don't have a blender.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Really good I actually decided to do a level 1 show oct 29 so im back to the diet and cardio lol. After the challenge i went back up to 245 lol so I gt some work to do!! You are a great inspiration bro.


 
Good luck bro I now youll do good



SloppyJ said:


> Good shit dlat. I hope it works out. Are you going to make a log up to the contest along with pics from it? That'd be cool!!
> 
> Bwrag, I used the apple nectar and it was okay. I might try the different flavors. I need something at work that tastes good plain because I don't have a blender.


 

Also agree with sloppy dlat should start a log, you know well help keep you on track? I havnt tried apple, I like chocolate truffel myself.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm maybe I will. Im a weeks into prep now. Ill start next week


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

d-latsky said:


> hmm maybe i will. Im a weeks into prep now. Ill start next week


 

do it


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

I figure it will keep you motivated and on track!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I figure it will keep you motivated and on track!


Yeah it helped during the transformation challenge too. I am super busy with training cooking and family its tough to get the time but ill make it work lol!


----------



## Getbig2 (Aug 25, 2011)

bwrag said:


> PM'd you



Thanks bro! I appreciate it, keep up the good work im subscribing to this thread!


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Yeah it helped during the transformation challenge too. I am super busy with training cooking and family its tough to get the time but ill make it work lol!


 
It dont have to be to detailed we just want to follow along and help in anyway we can.



Getbig2 said:


> Thanks bro! I appreciate it, keep up the good work im subscribing to this thread!


 

NO prob. let me know if you need any info or direction.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 25, 2011)

*8-25-2011
 

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6 oz chicken, 47 grams almonds
meal3 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp pb
meal 4 6 oz chicken
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 2 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 tbsp pb
*
CARDIO*
0

*WEIGHTS
*
dropsets
Seated barbell press 230x10,140x10,50x10
Seated DB press 95x10,65x10,45x7
front raises 25x10,20x0,15x10
lat raise 35x10,25x10,15x10
crossovers 75x10,50x10,25x10
inc DB Press 115x10,65x10,45x10
decline crunchs 25lbs x36
close grip board press 225x10,135x10,45x10
a bar pressdowns 150x10,125x10,100x10,75x10,50x10,25x10


----------



## bwrag (Aug 27, 2011)

*8-26-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47grams almonds
MEAL3 6 oz chkicken
MEAL4 2 scoops wpi, 1 tbsp pb
Post 2 scoop whey isolate, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 turkey wrap
*CARDIO*0

*Weights
dropsets

*Cable rows stackx10,15Px101,10Px10
Close pulldowns stackx10,15px10,10Px10
Prone inc db flys 45x10,30x10,15x10,
    Prone inc front raises 20x10,15x10,10x10
    prone inc db shrugs 65x32, 55x10,45x10
    Hammer curls 80x10,65x10,45x6
Precher Db curls 35x10,30x7,25x4
Tbar rows 225x10,4180x10,135x10


----------



## bwrag (Aug 27, 2011)

trying to start deadlifting again slowly but surely 600 is in my future

hypers bwx10,10
revhypers bwx10,10
deadlift

135x3,185x3,225x3,275x3,315x3,365x3,405x2

form started to breakdown on 405 so stopped there, I'm some what staisfied for not deadlifting for 4-5 months, hopefully next time I will progress


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice work and nice pulling. I have no doubt 600 is in your future too.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Nice work and nice pulling. I have no doubt 600 is in your future too.


 

Thanks We will see


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

bwrag said:


> trying to start deadlifting again slowly but surely 600 is in my future
> 
> hypers bwx10,10
> revhypers bwx10,10
> ...


 
You'll get 600,  I'm off shoulders for a while going to see if I can flat bench without tweaking my shoulder tomorrow.


----------



## bwrag (Aug 30, 2011)

*8-29-2011*

*DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47grams almonds
MEAL3 2 scoops wpi, 1 tbsp pb
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47grams almonds
Post 2 scoop whey isolate, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien

*CARDIO*

*WEIGHTS*

*rest-pause to 10 total reps*

Bench 385x4,2,1,2,1
Incline 310x7,2,1
Dips 120x8,2
rear cable flys 77x10
DB lat raise 37x10
Rope press-downs 205x6,4
rev press-down/arm 67x10
Cable crunches 11Px25


----------



## bwrag (Aug 30, 2011)

*8-30-**2011

DIET
*MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 whole eggs
MEAL2 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 1 scoops wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 1tbsp PB
MEAL4 6.25 OZ chicken, 47 grams almonds
Post 2 scoop wpi, 1scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex.
MEAL5 pizza

*CARDIO*
0
*WEIGHTS

Rest pause to 10 reps


*BB Rows 365x6,4
DB Rows 205x13
wide grip chins bw+10 x 5,3,2
one arm pulldowns 10Px8,2
Prone Inc. DB rows 65x22
standing hamstring curl 115x10
stiffleg 175x10
hyperextensions 30lbsx10
leg raise 18


----------



## bwrag (Aug 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> You'll get 600,  I'm off shoulders for a while going to see if I can flat bench without tweaking my shoulder tomorrow.



thanks jag, I'm sure our shoulders will get right soon, probaly need to experiment with your grip and wing spand while benching. I find when my shoulders are hurting drop the weight and do some insane volume to help stimulate your tendons and ligs with some lactic acid.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

bwrag said:


> thanks jag, I'm sure our shoulders will get right soon, probaly need to experiment with your grip and wing spand while benching. I find when my shoulders are hurting drop the weight and do some insane volume to help stimulate your tendons and ligs with some lactic acid.


 
indeed,   I need to do that  My shoulder is minorly irritated today.  just going to work it light or around it


----------



## bwrag (Aug 31, 2011)

*8-31-2011

DIET*
MEAL1 1 cup egg whites, 4 eggs
MEAL2 2 scoops wpi, 47 grams almonds
MEAL3 60z chicken
Meal4 6.25 OZ Chicken, 47 grams almonds
INTRA 20 grams peptopro
Post 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi,1 scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dextrose
Meal 5 1 scoop micellar casien, 1 scoop wpi, 1 tbsp PB

*CARDIO*

*
WEIGHTS

**Rest Pause to ten reps*

Hack Squats 255x7
leg extension 150x25
DB curl 60x6,3,1
Abar pressdowns 255x7,3
inc db curl 45x8,2
cable overhead extension 70x10
bb curl 115x10
cable kickback 45x10
calf raises 245x30
Neck extensions 60x10


----------



## carmineb (Aug 31, 2011)

still going hard, heh?  dont your joints and tendons need a rest going hard all the time?


----------



## bwrag (Sep 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> still going hard, heh? dont your joints and tendons need a rest going hard all the time?


 

They do on the day I use 70% of my ten rep max which is roughly 50% of my max, which is every 4th workout, plus I miss a day here and there. plus im fairly young so still have good recovery


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 1, 2011)

Your diet is wild to me lol how do you manage with such little grub?


----------



## bwrag (Sep 2, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Your diet is wild to me lol how do you manage with such little grub?


 
weekends my friend probaly put down any where from 5000-10000 calories/day on sat and sunday, but October Im going to start a 8 week bulk so I will be putting down atleast double.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 7, 2011)

started a traditional BB style workout and Im sore as hell

monday

Incline 4x10 @225
DB Bench 4X10 85
incline flys 4x15 20
crossovers 4x15 50
calve raises 6x20 200

Tuesday

Tbar rows 3x10 205
db rows 3x10 155
wide pullups BW 6,5,4
close pulldowns 4x15 10P
stiffarm pulldown 3x15 90


I have also uped my carbs and am sitting at alittle over 3000 calories Oct-november, I will start heavy bulk and hopefully have my calories 3500-4000/day


----------



## bwrag (Sep 8, 2011)

9-7-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - 7 OZ ground beef, 1 OZ peanuts

*Cardio*

30 min. 3.5mph w4% inc.

*Weights*

standing leg curls 5x15 @ 75
front squats 5x15 @ 95
leg press 5X15 @ 180
leg extensions 5X15 @ 75
GHR 2x3 @ BW

I know weight is low but Im sore as hell. back held up okay on squats was a little tight.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 9, 2011)

9-8-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - 6 0Z chicken, 

*Cardio*

30 min. 3.5mph w4% inc.

*Weights*

db curls 4x10 @ 30
cable precher curls with rope 3x10 @ 90
EZ curl 3x12 @ 95
rev curl 2x10 @ 75
A bar pressdowns 4x10 @ 180
cable overhead ext. w/rope 3x10 @ 125
rev pressdowns 3x10 @ 50
incline skull krushers 2x10 @ 75



Im at 232 now in the morning when I first wake up


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)

DOMS  Kickin in !  Solid workouts


----------



## bwrag (Sep 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> DOMS Kickin in ! Solid workouts


 

Thanks


----------



## bwrag (Sep 12, 2011)

9-9-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - 7 OZ beef, 1 0Z peanuts 

*Cardio*

30 min. 3.5mph w4% inc.

*Weights*

db shoulder press 4x10 @ 65
rear cable laterals 4x10 @ 50
DB laterals 3x10 @ 25
Front BB raise 2x13 @ 45
prone DB shrug 4x20 @ 65


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 9-9-2011
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> ...


 
Looking good.  I am starting Today  Per our PM's  Lets see what happens in the next few weeks


----------



## bwrag (Sep 13, 2011)

9-12-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop whey, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - 5 OZ shrimp, steamed veg, 1 scoop micellar casien
*Cardio*

0
*Weights*

bench 4X10 @ 275
Inc DB 4x10 @ 85
Flat cable flys(2sec stretch and 2 sec squeeze) 4x15 @ 15
decline DB Bench 4x15 @ 65
legraises 20,8
cable crunch 2x20 @ 8P
decline crunch 2x20 @ 25lbs


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

Meal one   how do you eat your egg whites and whey and oats? 

using Pasturized egg whites?


----------



## bwrag (Sep 13, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Meal one   how do you eat your egg whites and whey and oats?
> 
> using Pasturized egg whites?




yea just drink them and the oats, would be to much to eat at once for me


----------



## bwrag (Sep 14, 2011)

9-13-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats, tbsp olive oil
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 2 tbsp PB
*Cardio*

30 min. 3.6mph w4% inc.

*Weights*

BB row 3x10 @ 225
Cable rows 3x10 @ 12P
Deadlift 3x6 @ 315
revgrip pulldowns 4x15 @ 10P
DB pullovers 3x15 @ 50


deadlifts felt easy and quick reset between every rep not going to push it though.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 14, 2011)

Slow and easy my friend you'll get there


----------



## bwrag (Sep 15, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Slow and easy my friend you'll get there


 

Thats the plan, your doing great I hope you took some before pics, diets suck but def worth it in the end


----------



## bwrag (Sep 15, 2011)

9-15-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats, tbsp olive oil
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - spagetti (not sure if this helped or not but mon & tuesday I slept like shit then at carbs last night in my last meal of the day and got 9.5 hrs of good sleep)

*Cardio*

0
*Weights*

seated BB shoulder press 4x10 @ 185
rear cable lats 4x10 @ 52
DB lat raise 3x10 @ 27
DB front raise 2x20 @ 15
fat bar shrugs 4x20 @ 220
standing calf raises 6x20 @ 210


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

bwrag said:


> yea just drink them and the oats, would be to much to eat at once for me


 
Are you eating the oats raw or cooked? 

making a lumpy ass shake?


----------



## bwrag (Sep 20, 2011)

*9/19/2011*

*Diet

*meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - turkey sandwich

*Cardio*

.5hr @ 3.7mph w/inc 4%


*Weights*

Incline 4x10 @230
DB Bench 4X10 90
incline flys 4x15 22
legraises bw 20,12
decline crunch 25lbs 20,20


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 20, 2011)

Everything's looking good bro! Keep it up


----------



## bwrag (Sep 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Everything's looking good bro! Keep it up


 
hows your training coming along? You keeping a log. ANd any up coming comps?


----------



## bwrag (Sep 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Are you eating the oats raw or cooked?
> 
> making a lumpy ass shake?


 
blender


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 20, 2011)

bwrag said:


> hows your training coming along? You keeping a log. ANd any up coming comps?



No log but I am 5 weeks out. I'm sitting at 222lbs so I'm hoping to be at 215 on stage. It's way more work than  ithought but I love the discipline.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 20, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> No log but I am 5 weeks out. I'm sitting at 222lbs so I'm hoping to be at 215 on stage. It's way more work than ithought but I love the discipline.


 

sounds good, get up some pics


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

bwrag said:


> blender


 
I bet the swelling of the oats keeps you feeling full for a while!


----------



## bwrag (Sep 21, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I bet the swelling of the oats keeps you feeling full for a while!


 

about 2 hrs.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 21, 2011)

*9/20/2011*

*Diet

*meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 2 tbsp pb
*Cardio*

.5hr @ 3.7mph w/inc 4%


*Weights*

tbar row 3x10 @215
DB row 3x10 157
wide grip pull up bw 6,6,4
close pulldown 4x15 @ 10
stiffarm pull down 3x15 @ 95


----------



## renohawj (Sep 21, 2011)

awesome transformation plus log.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 22, 2011)

renohawj said:


> awesome transformation plus log.


 
thanks


----------



## carmineb (Sep 26, 2011)

Bwrag, hows everything coming along?


----------



## JoeClyde (Sep 26, 2011)

good work


----------



## bwrag (Sep 27, 2011)

carmineb said:


> Bwrag, hows everything coming along?


 
good tired as hell lately, but getting solid workouts in




JoeClyde said:


> good work


 

Thanks


----------



## bwrag (Sep 27, 2011)

9-26-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop whey, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - beef burrito, with lowcarb tortilla

*Cardio*

30 min @ 3.8 mph w4%inc

*Weights*

bench 4X10 @ 280
Inc DB 2x10 @ 87
Flat cable flys(2sec stretch and 2 sec squeeze) 2x15 @ 17
decline DB Bench 2x15 @ 75
ghr situps 6x6 @ bw


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

I started eating egg whites  My wife wants to kick me out of the house.  
Bad smelling gas!  WOW


----------



## bwrag (Sep 28, 2011)

9-27-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats, tbsp olive oil
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - fish sticks

*Cardio*

30 min. 3.8mph w4% inc.

*Weights*

BB row 3x10 @ 230
Cable rows 3x10 @ 13P
Deadlift 3x6 @ 335
revgrip pulldowns 4x15 @ 11P


deadlifts were easy and quick, back felt good


----------



## bwrag (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I started eating egg whites My wife wants to kick me out of the house.
> Bad smelling gas! WOW


 

yea there neither good coming or going


----------



## carmineb (Sep 28, 2011)

this is the reason why every guy should have a nice clubhouse/mantown in the back of his yard, not connected to the house....  and require retinal and finger print identification to get in or out .  ANd have one of those clean air scrubbers they install at NASA or any high tech company  to purify the air


----------



## carmineb (Sep 28, 2011)

bwrag said:


> yea just drink them and the oats, would be to much to eat at once for me


 

you drink the egg whites?


----------



## Hell (Sep 28, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 9-27-2011
> 
> Deadlift 3x6 @ 335
> 
> deadlifts were easy and quick, back felt good



Hell yea man...I see you are back dead-lifting!  I just staed back doing them myself last week after about 2 months off after pulling my back. Did 315 x 5 - 4 sets last night and they felt good with no pain. Now I am gonna get back into them good and see if I can hit 500lbs by the end of the year. Got 450 2 months ago but thats when I pulled my back.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 28, 2011)

carmineb said:


> this is the reason why every guy should have a nice clubhouse/mantown in the back of his yard, not connected to the house.... and require retinal and finger print identification to get in or out . ANd have one of those clean air scrubbers they install at NASA or any high tech company to purify the air


 
Hell yea that way my ears can get a rest from all the talking



carmineb said:


> you drink the egg whites?


 
yea I drink them, there pasturized



Hell said:


> Hell yea man...I see you are back dead-lifting! I just staed back doing them myself last week after about 2 months off after pulling my back. Did 315 x 5 - 4 sets last night and they felt good with no pain. Now I am gonna get back into them good and see if I can hit 500lbs by the end of the year. Got 450 2 months ago but thats when I pulled my back.


 

Good luck my goal is back to 600 but will be going there slowly and will be doing alot of hypers, rev hypers along the way


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 1, 2011)

You planning on competing?


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 1, 2011)

bwrag said:


> BB row 3x10 @ 230
> Cable rows 3x10 @ 13P
> Deadlift 3x6 @ 335
> revgrip pulldowns 4x15 @ 11P



After warm-ups, do you keep the weight the same through each set? Great log by the way


----------



## bwrag (Oct 3, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> You planning on competing?


 
no just like lifting



Hubauer said:


> After warm-ups, do you keep the weight the same through each set? Great log by the way


 

yea If i get them all I'll go up a little next time


----------



## bwrag (Oct 4, 2011)

*10/3/2011*

*Diet

*meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 3 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - steak
*Cardio*

0


*Weights*

Incline 2x10 @235
DB Bench 2X10 90
incline flys 2x15 25
crossovers 2x15 @ 52
GHR situps 6x7 @ BW


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

MMMM steak!  

Nice incline bench!  235!


----------



## bwrag (Oct 5, 2011)

*10/4/2011*

*Diet

*meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 3 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - steak

*Cardio*

0

*Weights*

tbar row 2x10 @220
DB row 2x10 160
wide grip pull up bw 7,6
close pulldown 2x15 @ 11
stiffarm pull down 2x15 @ 100
leg raises 3x7


----------



## bwrag (Oct 6, 2011)

10-6-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 2 scoops wpi, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 20 grams peptopro, 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop MC, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - chicken nuggets
*Cardio*

0
*Weights*

db shoulder press 2x10 @ 70
rear cable laterals 2x10 @ 52
DB laterals 2x10 @ 30
Front BB raise 2x20@ 45
prone DB shrug 4x22 @ 65 
neck extensions 2x20 @ 32


----------



## jagbender (Oct 6, 2011)

Those neck extension can be a pain!


----------



## bwrag (Oct 7, 2011)

10-6-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 2 scoops wpi, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 3 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - 3 tacos, 1 bowl cereal

*Cardio*
0
*Weights*

standing leg curls 2x15 @ 82
front squats 2x15 @ 135
leg press 2X15 @ 190
leg extensions 2X15 @ 80
GHR situps 2x7 @ BW


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 17, 2011)

bwrag wake up!!lol


----------



## bwrag (Oct 18, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> bwrag wake up!!lol


 

I know I have been traveling and I am back now going to get in gear this week


----------



## x~factor (Oct 18, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Weights
> DB row 2x10 160



Is that 160 lbs for each arm?


----------



## bwrag (Oct 18, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Is that 160 lbs for each arm?


 

yea, I was using 205 but got sick of having to use straps to finish so I dropped weight and am working my way back up strapless.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 18, 2011)

he's back!  and strapless


----------



## bwrag (Oct 19, 2011)

*10/18/2011*

*Diet

*meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 2 steak tacos, chips
meal 3 - 2 steak tacos
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 3 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 4 - 2 chicken thighs

*Cardio*

15 min @ 3.5 mphw/ inc4%

*Weights*

Incline 3x10 @240
DB Bench 3X10 92
incline flys 2x15 27
GHR situps 6x8 @ BW


----------



## bwrag (Oct 20, 2011)

*Diet

*meal 1 - 4 eggs, 1 cup whites, 1 dry cup oats
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almounds
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 3 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - spighetti
*Cardio*

20 min 3.5 mph w/4%inc 
*Weights*

tbar row 3x10 @225
DB row 2x10 162
wide grip pull up bw 7,5,3
close pulldown 4x15 @ 12P
stiffarm pull down 3x15 @ 105


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## bwrag (Oct 25, 2011)

10-25-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop whey, 1 cup whites, 1 tbsp coconut oil
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 2 scoops blended protein, 2 oz cheddar cheese
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 2 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - groundbeef, beans, corn

*Cardio*

30 min @ 3.4 mph w4%inc

*Weights*

bench 4X10 @ 290
Inc DB 4x10 @ 95
Flat cable flys(2sec stretch and 2 sec squeeze) 4x15 @ 20
ghr situps 6x9 @ bw


----------



## bwrag (Oct 26, 2011)

9-13-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 cup whites, 1 tbsp coconut oil
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 2 scoop blended, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 3 scoop blended, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - tuna mayo

*Cardio*

30 min. 3.4mph w4% inc.

*Weights*

BB row 3x10 @ 260
Cable rows 3x10 @ 14P
Deadlift 3x6 @ 355
revgrip pulldowns 2x15 @ 12P


----------



## Hell (Oct 26, 2011)

Still Rocking it man....Hell yea!!


----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2011)

Hell said:


> Still Rocking it man....Hell yea!!


 

Where the hell you been


----------



## bwrag (Oct 27, 2011)

10-27-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 cup whites, 1 tbsp coconut oil
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 50 grams almonds
meal 3 - 1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop miccelar casien, 2 tbsp PB
meal 4 - 6.25 OZ chicken, 1 cup white rice
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 2 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - chicken

*Cardio*

30 min @ 3.4 mph w/inc 4%
*Weights*

seated BB shoulder press 4x10 @ 190
rear cable lats 4x10 @ 60
DB lat raise 3x10 @ 30
DB front raise 2x20 @ 20
fat bar shrugs 4x20 @ 220
neck extensions 4x20 @ 35


----------



## bwrag (Oct 28, 2011)

10-27-2011

*Diet*

meal 1 - 1 scoop whey, 1 cup whites, 1 tbsp coconut oil
meal 2 - 6.25 OZ chicken
meal 3 - chili
meal 4 - 2 tbsp PB
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 2 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - chicken strips

*Cardio*

30 min @ 3.4 mph w4%inc

*Weights*

42" box jumps bw 6x3
squats 6x3 with bands attached 135,185,225,275,315,365
seated band hamstring curls 2x20
jumping lunges 2x10 BW


----------



## bwrag (Nov 1, 2011)

*10/31/2011*

*Diet

*meal 1 - 2 scoops blended protein
meal 2 - 2 scoops blended protein, 1 tbsp pb
meal 3 - 2 cans tuna, tartar sauce
meal 4 - 2 scoops blended protein, 1 tbsp pb
intra - 20 grams peptopro
post - 2 scoops blended protein, 60 grams dextrose
meal 5 - spaghetti
*Cardio*

0


*Weights*

Incline 4x10 @245
DB Bench 4X10 95
incline flys 2x15 30


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like you are keeping things moving well! Kickin ass as usual bwrag


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 13, 2011)

Bwrag!! hows it going bro? hope all is well. I broke my damn ipod so i havent been loggin as much as i used to. too lazy to get up and turn on the compooter lol


----------



## bwrag (Nov 16, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Bwrag!! hows it going bro? hope all is well. I broke my damn ipod so i havent been loggin as much as i used to. too lazy to get up and turn on the compooter lol


 

Doing good takeing this week off and coming back next with a new training program hopefully trying to figure out what to do


----------



## gs300 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bwrag,

I am late to your log sorry.  I just joined here and was looking at your winning transformation photos.  Congrats man hell of a job well done.   Can you PM me what you used such as clen t3 aas and how you stacked it.  I am looking to cut by spring.   I can see you busted your ass in your transformation.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 9, 2011)

Whats up bro? How things going?


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 10, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Doing good takeing this week off and coming back next with a new training program hopefully trying to figure out what to do



have you figured out ur new training program yet?


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 26, 2011)

what's happening in here with Blake ?


----------



## bwrag (Jan 11, 2012)

Im still here just took a break from writing everything down. Im at 256lbs at the moment and still lifting heavy. I will probaly start back up in febuary with the log.
right now its basicly

eat everything i see
lift as much as i can

thanks for everyone who is checking in ill be back real soon hopefully with a kick in the ass from AW thanks to dlat


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome bro.


----------



## gs300 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bwrag,

For your transformation what AAS did you use?


----------



## carmineb (Jan 20, 2012)

good job Blake.  me on teh ohter hand tok a break from everything, (bad bad). and am starting up again soon too.  We need another competition challenge to get my but in gear  (lol  excuse the pun, hehe)


----------



## bwrag (Feb 20, 2012)

Im back, starting my cut today.

sitting at about 255 first thing in the morning. Today( and most likely every monday) I will drink a scoop of protein every 2 hrs. Seemed to work well for me. tues-fri. will be 0 carbs but mostly whole meals and a few shakes. saturday ill try my best to do low carb and sundays I will be eating everything I see.

I started cardio this morning on treadmill 35 min at 4.3 mph w/ inc 4%.

TRAINING I will do 3 days on 1 off and every sunday off.
back & bis, shoulders & legs, Chest & tris.

I will try and get some pics up by today or tomorrow. Alot more muscle then last time before the transformation contest, but still let myself gain to much fat.


----------



## bwrag (Feb 21, 2012)

2/20/2012

*Diet *
scoop of protein every 2 hours

*Cardio* 
35 min 3.4mph 4%inc

*Training *
Inc DB Press 120x10,11,5
hammer bench 60x10,70x7,45x12
pecdec 175x10,185x10,195x5
crossovers 30x10,35x10,40x10
DB skull krushers 35x10,40x10,45x10
cable overhead 27x10,35x10,42x10
rope pressdown 90x10,95x7,85x7
rev pressdown 20x10,25x10,27x10


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 21, 2012)

Bwrag, I'm going to be following your cut pretty closely. I'm about to start mine in a month. I have help with my diet but it's always nice to see what other people did. You had an amazing transformation, I'll be happy with half of what you achieved last time. 

Are you running any gear on this cut? What's that look like? 

And all you eat on monday's is protein every two hours? How much protein are you taking on monday's?


----------



## bwrag (Feb 21, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Bwrag, I'm going to be following your cut pretty closely. I'm about to start mine in a month. I have help with my diet but it's always nice to see what other people did. You had an amazing transformation, I'll be happy with half of what you achieved last time.
> 
> Are you running any gear on this cut? What's that look like?
> 
> And all you eat on monday's is protein every two hours? How much protein are you taking on monday's?


 


thanks man, yea I pigout on sundays and then on mondays take a scoop of whey isolat every 2 hr starting about 6, then intra workout i drink 20 grams of peptopro, and post workout 25 gram micellar casein and 20 grams peptopro. I fell like sundays ramps my metabolism then on mondays with the shortage of calories i drop a few pounds. I will be utilizing ec stack. I tried t3 but felt like my ears and face were burining off so I stopped it


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2012)

bwrag said:


> thanks man, yea I pigout on sundays and then on mondays take a scoop of whey isolat every 2 hr starting about 6, then intra workout i drink 20 grams of peptopro, and post workout 25 gram micellar casein and 20 grams peptopro. I fell like sundays ramps my metabolism then on mondays with the shortage of calories i drop a few pounds. I will be utilizing ec stack. I tried t3 but felt like my ears and face were burining off so I stopped it


 

You're just dropping water weight from all of the bad stuff you ate on Sunday.

To keep the metabolism going you need to keep eating.

How can you not eat?  That's no easy task.

All that being said, I saw your transformation, so you have a really good idea as to what works for you.  Play on Playa


----------



## Hell (Feb 21, 2012)

Give it hell man!!


----------



## bwrag (Feb 21, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You're just dropping water weight from all of the bad stuff you ate on Sunday.
> 
> To keep the metabolism going you need to keep eating.
> 
> ...


 

Yea I know most is water weight. but it sure does make my mondays easy only drinking shakes. If I start getting weak ill deff. stop. thanks for your input though I appreciate anything.



Hell said:


> Give it hell man!!


 

im trying bud


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 21, 2012)

Round 2?  I'm in on this one buddy!


----------



## bwrag (Feb 21, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Round 2? I'm in on this one buddy!


 

thanks


----------



## bwrag (Feb 23, 2012)

2/22/2012

*Weight*
254

*Diet *
4 eggs, 1/2 cup whites
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
ribs
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
porkloin and mashed potato made from cauliflower from sinorslim website

*Cardio* 
35 min 3.5mph 4%inc

*Training *
Hammer row worked up to 5 reps with 225/arm
db row 3x16 @ 120lbs
close pulldown 120x10,130x10,140x10
machine pulldown 110x10,120x10,130x10
db curl 40x10,11,8
hammer curl 30x10,12,14
machine precher 60x10,65x8,55x12
high cable curls 25x10,30x8,25x10
db shrugs 120x15,15,15
back extensions 3x10


----------



## bwrag (Feb 24, 2012)

2/23/2012

*Weight*
253

*Diet *
4 eggs,
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
2 cans of tuna and mayo
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
2 hamburger patties with swiss cheese

*Cardio* 
35 min 3.5mph 4%inc

*Training *
machine shoulder press 190x10,205x5
machine lat raise 130x10,140x10,150x10
rev. pecdec 160x10,170x10,180x10
cable lat raises 12x20,15x20,17x20
squats 135x10,225x10,315x7 ( havnt squated in forever is reason for low weights)
extensions/leg 50x20,55x20,60x20


----------



## bwrag (Feb 27, 2012)

2/24/2012

*Weight*
251

*Diet *
4 eggs, 
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
grilled chick slad
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
2 hamburger pattys with cheese

*Cardio* 
35 min 3.5mph 4%inc

*Training *
smith incline 225x10,235x10,245x7
db bench 120x10,11,8
pec dec 170x10,180x10,190x10
crossover 30x10,35x10,40x10
A bar pressdowns 150x10,12,14
cable over heads 20x20,22x20,25x20
dip machine 295x10,8,6
cable skull crusher 80x10,100x10,120x10


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 27, 2012)

Weight seems to be coming off slowly already bro, can't wait to see the results of this one too.


----------



## bwrag (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, yea i need to get some before pics up asap.



Ezskanken said:


> Weight seems to be coming off slowly already bro, can't wait to see the results of this one too.


----------



## bwrag (Feb 28, 2012)

2/27/2012

*Weight*
253

*Diet *
scoop of wpi every 2 hrs

*Cardio* 
40 min 3.6mph 4%inc

*Training *
bb row 225x10,235x10,245x10
close cable row 160x10,180x10,200x10
pulldowns with single handles 120x10,140x10,160x6
stiffarm pulldown 90x10,100x10,110x8
inc db curl 25x10,30x10,35x7
ez curl 95x10,105x10,115x7
rope curls 80x10,85x10,90x8
high cable curls 25x10,30x8,25x10


----------



## bwrag (Feb 29, 2012)

2/28/2012

*Weight*
253

*Diet *
4 eggs, 1/2 cup whites
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
2 cans of tuna and mayo
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
sinorslim lasagna
*Cardio* 
40 min 3.6mph 4%inc

*Training *
db lat raise 30x10,35x10,40x10
machine lat raise 130x10,140x10,150x10
rev. pecdec 170x10,180x10,190x10
rear cable flys 30x10,35x10,40x10
leg press worked up to 1000x10, did 100 reps in total
hs leg curls 85x10,90x10,95x7
seated leg curls 30x20,40x20,50x20


----------



## bigcruz (Feb 29, 2012)

bwrag! glad to see ya back on board..Ive been faaking up lol I needa get back in gear asap.


----------



## bwrag (Mar 1, 2012)

bigcruz said:


> bwrag! glad to see ya back on board..Ive been faaking up lol I needa get back in gear asap.


 

thanks, yea me 2 but determined to get ripped. good luck let me know if you need anything


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey bwrag, your last transformation what Was your finishing weight?


----------



## bwrag (Mar 1, 2012)

i think around 220. probaly be a little heavier this time starting with more muscle.


----------



## bwrag (Mar 1, 2012)

2/29/2012

*Weight*
252

*Diet *
4 eggs, 1/23 cup whites
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
2 cans tuna, mayo
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 2 tbs flax, 1 tbs pb

*Cardio* 
40 min 3.6mph 4%inc

*Training *
smith incline worked up to a set of 5 with 315 then did a drop set
hammer inc 70x10,80x10,90x10
pec dec 180x10,190x10,200x8
crossover 35x10,40x10,45x7
close bench 225x10,235x10,245x5
rope pressdowns 90x10,100x10,110x10
rev 1arm pressdowns 30x10,32x10,35x7
dip machine 295x10,10,6


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 1, 2012)

Damn, that's a solid weight bro.  That's where I want to be one day.  How many calories you taking in per day?


----------



## bwrag (Mar 1, 2012)

i would imagine around 2200-2500


----------



## bwrag (Mar 2, 2012)

3/1/2012

*Weight*
253

*Diet *
4 eggs, 1/23 cup whites
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
2 cans tuna, mayo
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, 40 grams dex
1 scoop wpi, 1 scoop micellar casien, 2 tbs flax, 1 tbs pb

*Cardio* 
40 min 3.6mph 4%inc
later on i did
20 min of intevals followed by to sets of 12 of 650lb tire flips
*Training *
off


----------



## bwrag (Mar 5, 2012)

saturday night and sunday where my cheat days and might have took it overboard woke this morning weight 261lbs


----------



## bwrag (Mar 6, 2012)

3/5/2012

*Weight*
261

*Diet *
scoop wpi every 2 hrs

*Cardio* 
15 min 3.7mph 4%inc

*Training *
 incline DB 120 x 10,12,6
bench 225x10,245x7,225x7
pec dec 190x10,200x10,210x7
crossover 40x10,45x10,50x5
skull krushers 95x10,115x10,125x10
cable overhead/arm 35x10,40x10,45x10
pressdowns straight bar 150x10,150x12,15x8
cable kickbacks 25x10,30x10,35x10


----------



## bwrag (Mar 7, 2012)

3/6/2012

*Weight*
254

*Diet *
4 eggs 1/2 whites
2 scoops wpi, 30 almonds
can of chicken breast with mayo
2 scoops wpi
2 hamburger patties with swiss cheese

*Cardio* 
15 min 3.7mph, 30 min at 3.0 mph 4%inc

*Training *
off


----------



## bwrag (Mar 8, 2012)

3/7/2012

*Weight*
251

*Diet *
4 eggs, 1/2 cup whites
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
2 cans of tuna and mayo
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, scoop wpi
2 hamburger patties with cheese

*Cardio* 
15 min 3.7mph 30 min @ 3.0mph 4%inc

*Training *
bb row 245x10,255x10,265x10
prone inc db row 60x10,70x10,80x10
pulldowns with single handles 130x10,140x10,150x6
widegrip pulldowns 130x10,140x10,150x7
inc db curl 30x10,35x7,25x10
ez curl 95x10,105x10,115x7
rope curls 60x10,70x10,80x10
hammers cross body 40 x 10,9,6
prone trap flies 20x10,25x10,30x7
pullups 8 sets to get 30 reps
hs crunch 35x10,10,10


----------



## bwrag (Mar 9, 2012)

3/9/2012

*Weight*
251

*Diet *
4 eggs, 1/2 cup whites
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
1 can of chicken
2 scoops isolate, 30 almonds
intra workout - 20 grams peptopro
pwo - 20 grams peptopro, scoop micellar casien, scoop wpi
scoop micellar casien, scoop wpi, 1 tbs pb

*Cardio* 
20 min 3.7mph 25 min 3.0mph 4%inc

*Training *
DB shoulder press 90x10,100x10,120x7
machine lat raise 150x10,160x10,170x6
rev. pecdec 190x10,200x10,210x10
db lat raises 40x10,45x8
legs out smith squats 135x10,155x10
leg curls/leg 50x20,55x20,60x20
extensions/leg 60x20


----------

